# Police Officer John Hege



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer John Hege 
*Oakland Police Department
California*
End of Watch: Sunday, March 22, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 41
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, March 21, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Officer John Hege and Sergeant Mark Dunakin were shot and killed during a traffic stop at 74th Avenue and MacArthur Boulevard. During the stop, the driver opened fire, killing Sergeant Dunakin and mortally wounding Officer Hege. Citizens who witnessed the incident called 911 and started CPR on both officers.

The suspect fled on foot, leading to an intense manhunt by dozens of officers from the Oakland Police Department, California Highway Patrol and Alameda County Sheriff's Department.

At approximately 3:30 pm the Oakland Police Department received an anonymous tip that the suspect was barricaded inside an apartment building on 74th Avenue.

Officers first attempted to negotiate with the suspect, but when that failed a SWAT team was sent into the location to apprehend the suspect. As the SWAT officers approached, the suspect opened fired with a rifle, killing Sergeant Ervin Romans and Sergeant Daniel Sakai, and wounding a third officer. Officers returned fire, killing the 26-year-old male suspect.

It was later determined that the suspect had an extensive violent criminal history and was on parole for assault with a deadly weapon. At the time of the incident he had a no-bail parole warrant.
Related Line of Duty Deaths 
Sergeant Mark Dunakin
Oakland Police Department, CA
EOW: Saturday, March 21, 2009
Cause of Death: Gunfire

Sergeant Ervin Romans
Oakland Police Department, CA
EOW: Saturday, March 21, 2009
Cause of Death: Gunfire

Sergeant Daniel Sakai
Oakland Police Department, CA
EOW: Saturday, March 21, 2009
Cause of Death: Gunfire
Agency Contact Information
Oakland Police Department
455 Seventh Street
Oakland, CA 94607

Phone: (510) 777-3333

_*Please contact the Oakland Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## mase4615 (Sep 28, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rest in peace


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Officer.


----------



## btoc343 (Aug 30, 2006)

Such a sad story. Rest in peace!!! Your family and fellow officers will be in my prayers


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Officer Hege


----------

